
Xtactor Smart Wrist Band (Uses Morse Code) - johnmw
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/xtactor-smart-wristband-screenless-smartwatch#/
======
johnmw
Note - I am in no way affiliated with this project - I just really want one,
and they seem a fair way off making their goal.

I also think this might really appeal to hackers, biohackers (who aren’t quite
ready to have a magnet implant in their finger [1] :), and anyone interested
in alternative data sources (but think Google Glasses are a bit too much :)

Plus, who wouldn’t want to be at a boring meeting and secretly browsing HN? :)

[1] [https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/21/15999544/biohacking-
finge...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/21/15999544/biohacking-finger-
magnet-human-augmentation-loss)

